# Photoshop Cropped Ears. :)



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Before & After LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I do think I like his ears better natural, lol, I do love me a sog with awesome natural ears


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Cute either way.... but I love naturals


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad my video was useful. 
Good job!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love cropped , he is handsome either way though , love how you can do that . I wanna see what loki woulda looked like we really regret not doing him


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I like his natural ears better. LOL


----------

